# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Beba u avionu

## Lutka

molim administratoricu da usmjeri temu ako se ponavlja, ja nisam našla ništa...
Da li znate koliko beba najmanje mora biti stara da bi se vozila u avionu? Da li je koja mama vozila svog pilića u avionu nekoliko dana / mjeseci nakon poroda? 
ps-Radi se o relaciji sata vremena u zraku.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Pticica

Nije problem koliko je beba stara veći je problem naglo dizanje i spuštanje kad se djeci mora dati da nešto piju ili jedu da ih ne bole uha.
Moja prijateljica je išla s bebom starom četiri mjeseca na put iz Londona za Split.

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam bila na avionu sa bebom od 6 tjedana i to na letu od 12 sati. Sve je prespavala i nikakvih problema. Stalno sam putovala sa bebom i to na dugim letovima.

----------


## apricot

Lutka, provjeri malo po nekim sajtovima.

Pričalo se kako je za malene do cca 4 mjeseca prilično opasno.
Bilo je dosta priče o tome kada je jako naškodilo djetetu Stefi Graff i Andrea Agassija.

Naravno da se može, ali je pitanje je li veća korist ili šteta.

----------


## kjb

Moje iskustvo: moaj K. je letjela avionom dok je imala 3i po mjeseca, sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Ako dojiš, možeš ju dojiti pri slijetanju i polijetanju, ako ne pripremi bocice i daj bebi piti kako joj se ne bi stvorio pritisak u ušima. Sretno!

----------


## nika612

i mi smo isli prvi put s tocno dva mjeseca. nije bilo nikakvih problema, nije bio dug let, na pocetku je spavala, spustanje cicala.

----------


## Lutka

curke hvala   :Love:

----------


## ChikaPika

letjela sam s bebom od 4mj s jednim presjedanjem (svaki let cca 2h) i sve bilo super. jedan let odspavao, drugi put mi se igrao u krilu, malo cicao, i dirao striceku pored nas njegov sat. kada smo letjeli nazad i on imao skoro 6mj, opet ista prica.

----------


## anima

beba ispod 7 dana *ne može* na avion

----------


## aquinta

Moja malena se jucer vozila u avionu, stara je 1,5mj, put je dobro podnjela, iako nije bio dug let, samo sat vremena, ona je sve prespavala, jedinome malo brinila klima u avionu, malo je prehladno, ali ja sam ju utoplila. Prije puta smo naravno pitali njenu pedijatricu koja je rekla da nema nikakvih problema da putuje avionom.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mi smo evo prije pet dana obavili prvi let avionom, a malena će sad navršiti godinu dana. Jednostavno sam se bojala ranije.
Prošlo je odlično, zapala je odmah nakon polijetanja i spavala cijelim putem  :Smile:

----------

